# What are the most popular forums on TUG?



## TUGBrian (Aug 21, 2017)

was actually looking at something else and discovered the year to date visits to the forum broken down by subforum...was interesting to me at least! =)

These are the top 10 most visited forums from jan 1, to Aug 20 (yesterday)

1. Wyndham
2. Marriott
3. Last Minute Rentals offered
4. Vistana
5. Hilton
6. Buying/Selling/Renting
7. Bargain Deals
8. Sightings
9. Lounge


this only includes traffic that goes thru the subforum main page, and does not include direct links to threads within the forum itself.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 21, 2017)

I click "recent posts" but it isn't a forum.


----------



## Panina (Aug 21, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> was actually looking at something else and discovered the year to date visits to the forum broken down by subforum...was interesting to me at least! =)
> 
> These are the top 10 most visited forums from jan 1, to Aug 20 (yesterday)
> 
> ...


Interesting, curious what's the spread between 3. Last minute rentals and 7. Bargain deals.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 21, 2017)

Unfamiliar with the #1 forum ... Wydham?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 21, 2017)

My favorite forum is Sightings.  It's a privilege of TUG membership only, which might be why it is lower than the others?  

I love Sightings because I don't often log into RCI and II, and I like that other people are watching for some of the same things I want.  I have ongoing searches, of course, but there are times when my ongoing search is covering an entire weekend (II), and a specific night will show up on Sightings, and I can grab the night I want.  This happens more often than not.  I had a search for Marriott's Newport Coast Villas for January, and I matched to Friday (wanted Sunday).  I happened to check TUG and saw Sunday in the list of weeks available, logged in, called II, and had a change of date within 10 minutes.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 21, 2017)

ha..odd that the spellcheck didnt throw an error with wydham...or maybe i just missed it!

the spread isnt all that large in the grand scheme of things...we're talking hundreds of thousands of visits/visitors over the course of the year....but as an example the Wyndham and marriott forum homes gets roughly twice as many visits as the the bottom 5 forums on the list.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 21, 2017)

looking further into this...its not as significant of a metric as id hoped...as it shows the main forum home with 10x the vists/unique visitors of any of the subforums...which leads me to believe that most folks simply use the "recent posts" or other methods to navigate to specific posts...vs visiting the subforum main directories!

but hey...at least I THOUGH it was nifty data when I first looked at it =)


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 21, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> looking further into this...its not as significant of a metric as id hoped...as it shows the main forum home with 10x the vists/unique visitors of any of the subforums...which leads me to believe that most folks simply use the "recent posts" or other methods to navigate to specific posts...vs visiting the subforum main directories!
> 
> but hey...at least I THOUGH it was nifty data when I first looked at it =)



I use the "Alerts" button first -- before either "Recent Posts" or the main menu.  If I found something interesting once, I will probably find further comments interesting.


----------



## silentg (Aug 21, 2017)

I too go to unread posts more often. And I check Marketplace too


----------



## Panina (Aug 21, 2017)

I look at alerts and then go to unread posts.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 21, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My favorite forum is Sightings.  It's a privilege of TUG membership only, which might be why it is lower than the others?
> 
> I love Sightings because I don't often log into RCI and II, and I like that other people are watching for some of the same things I want.  I have ongoing searches, of course, but there are times when my ongoing search is covering an entire weekend (II), and a specific night will show up on Sightings, and I can grab the night I want.  This happens more often than not.  I had a search for Marriott's Newport Coast Villas for January, and I matched to Friday (wanted Sunday).  I happened to check TUG and saw Sunday in the list of weeks available, logged in, called II, and had a change of date within 10 minutes.


It's my favorite as well


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 21, 2017)

I looked at alerts first, then to Recent Posts.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 22, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My favorite forum is Sightings. It's a privilege of TUG membership only, which might be why it is lower than the others?



Yeah, I was impressed it's that high given that casual googlers and registered non-members can't access it.


----------



## sts1732 (Aug 22, 2017)

I quick glance "recent" to those marked  "yesterday", then to the new Hyatt sub form, then on to sightings. Thanks Brian for the Hyatt sub form. The older I get the lost I become, it's nice to find everything in one spot.


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 22, 2017)

I always go to unread posts.....    and branch our from there....


----------



## icydog (Aug 26, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My favorite forum is Sightings.  It's a privilege of TUG membership only, which might be why it is lower than the others?
> 
> I love Sightings because I don't often log into RCI and II, and I like that other people are watching for some of the same things I want.  I have ongoing searches, of course, but there are times when my ongoing search is covering an entire weekend (II), and a specific night will show up on Sightings, and I can grab the night I want.  This happens more often than not.  I had a search for Marriott's Newport Coast Villas for January, and I matched to Friday (wanted Sunday).  I happened to check TUG and saw Sunday in the list of weeks available, logged in, called II, and had a change of date within 10 minutes.


Hi Cindy, I didn't know you could do that? Was it done in <24 hrs?


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2017)

Not sure how Tapatalk affects this; I hit subscribed threads, Alerts, Recent posts and sightings.  Love sightings, worth the price of membership alone.

Also, the most active postings (from my experience) tend to be from people who are not happy for one reason or another.  With the recent Wyndham events, I'm guessing the count might have ballooned a bit.  Heck, I don't own Wyndham and I still was reading that thread during the height of the chicanery. 

cheers.


----------

